# Hello first chance to say so!



## SmiTTy (Apr 23, 2008)

I've been reading for a couple of months, but not had chance to contribute (not that I know that much about TTs, just bought my first one).

Main reason for joining is to drive to meetings and meet new people


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

welcome


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hi SmiTTy , and welcome to the forum 

Dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk

Mark


----------

